# Tetra Easy Balance



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi to everyone. Did you ever try this product tetra easy balance. And is it a good product to minimise the water changes. Is it good fou our piranhas?

Thanks for all the support


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

No product (regardless of marketing) will decrease water change intervals for piranha. Piranha's are very dirty.


----------



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for your help


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Valletta pir said:


> Thanks for your help


No problem


----------

